# (ON and AL) Duxbac Double Expresso -chocolate stud



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

At Stud;
*Duxbac Double Expresso QFTR *aka "Levi"

Junior win, Qualifying second at 20 months, Amateur 3rd at 30 months and went the 7th series of the Canadian Amateur National a month later. 
A very big, bright future ahead of him!

_ The very best in chocolate breeding!_

Sired by NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star out of Rock Solid Destiny's Magic Contender (full sister to "Ammo")

Callname: Levi
Gender: Male
Color: DARK CHOC coat Genotype: Chocolate - No Hidden colours - EEbb
Whelp Date: 10/27/2013
Owner: Bryon Samis

OFA Hips: LR-217879G24M-VPI (good)
OFA Elbow: LR-EL70499M2-VPI (normal)
CNM: LR-CNM13-510-M-PIV (Clear)
EIC: D16-001219-1 (Clear)

Living up to his pedigree!

------------------------ FC AFC Rippin' Blue Thunder (blk)
-----NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star (chlt)
------------------------ FC AFC Belle's Star Emmy Lou (blk)

Duxbac Double Expresso (10/27/2013)

------------------------ FC AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH (chlt)
-----Rock Solid Destiny's Magic Contender (chlt)
------------------------ Sante Fe's Contender Tyra MH (chlt)


Levi is CKC, AKC and UKC registered.

Contact: Bryon Samis, Cavan ON.
[email protected]
705-944-5737

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=92001

Levi is in Alabama from January until April.


----------

